# What Breed Is He??? Please Help



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello there,

I wont turn this into a long drawn out story. 2 Year ago bought what I thought was your standard cocker spaniel (without papers). All was going really well until he started to GROWWWWW!!!! At the vets when he was 10 weeks old she was totally happy that he was a cocker. When he went back a year later she asked me what breed he was??????? Anyway she decided no way was he a pure bred. I had him nutered thinking that he was not a pure bred, only as time went on I was not convinced. I went onto internet and stumbled across a "queenswell" cocker spaniel. He was at another vets recently to be groomed and she also asked what breed he was. She was totally and utterly confused. She said every single thing about him is a cocker spaniel only his size!!!!! He is about the size of a labrador.

At this point im nearly in tears so I mentioned to her about "queenswells" she said she doubts it as I live in Ireland and she has never seen one in Ireland!!!! i kept explaining that everything on the internet about queenswells was exactly what my dog was. She still insisted that is highly unlikely as she had never come across one in this country. She said she thinks there could be a bit of a collie in him but at the same time she is totally confused by all his other features which truly sate a cocker. So can someone please help me with this. I have downloaded some photos of him and I would love to hear someones opinion. I just want to know have I totally stumbled across something totally rare here as everyone who sees my dog is totally amazed by him Thank you.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks like a cocker to me. Big though. I have no idea what queenswells is. Ultimately, buying an unpapered dog you have no idea if it's a pure bred or if some other breed may have been bred into the dog a generation or two back to give the dog more size.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

As long as you're not breeding or showing, a little mystery never hurt anyone.

The last time I knew with any certainty what kind of dog I had was when I was twelve years old and my family got a registered beagle. 

Since then I've had a probably-Irish-setter, a probably-black-lab, a probably-Plott-hound and a probably-chocolate-lab (who I suspect has some weimaraner.)


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

After a QUICK google search (again it was done quickly) I think that queenswell Cockers are just a bloodline of English Cockers. Which your dog surely resembles. Field bred Cockers also seem to be larger then show bred. You may have a purebred Cocker, just oversized. It happens! I have met a 25lbs purebred Yorkshire Terrier (from 7lb parents).


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks very cocker, except cockers usually aren't *that* curly are they?


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

He sure is beautiful! Such rich, dark fur. 

I looked up Queenswell. Are they basically a regional variation on the English Cocker from Scotland? 

If you really want to know, why don't you look up some Queenswell breeders and start a correspondence. You may never know for sure, but an expert on that breed may be able to look at some pics of your dog and tell you if they seem to fit the standard.


----------



## 'tasha (Sep 12, 2007)

He is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!

Sorry I can't help you with your question. I just couldn't resist complimenting him. He's Just Gorgeous!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

> After a QUICK google search (again it was done quickly) I think that queenswell Cockers are just a bloodline of English Cockers.


wow...my google mojo must be off. I googled queensland cocker spaniel and didn't see anything that looked promising. Oh well LOL


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for your comments, as far as showing and breeding, well no I dont do any of these as 1. I have no papers and 2. I went and had him nutered LOL. I think I will take the advice about going to a website on Queenswells and see if I can get any joy there. I totally agree about the generation thing that some other breed maybe involved but would my dog not have some other feature (apart from his height) that would suggest another breed????. His mother only had him as I was waiting for a batch of Tan cockers to be born and got a phone call from the guy stating that one of his bitches who he did not even know was expecting had 1 pup and 1 pup only which was my dog!!!!! and asked if I wanted him cause he knew I was waiting for one.

I know I should not let it worry me and I would not part with him for the world, its just becoming very frustrating now when you have a dog that so many people are amazed by and so many vets are confused by!!!!!! I must admit I am 6 years in Ireland and I have never come across a dog looking like mine (well only smaller versions anyway LOL). 

I might have left it too late to ask this question but believe it or not I am going to look at some samoyed huskies this evening. There are 3 males and 1 female left. We are thinking about getting a male for sure. Can anyone tell me what I should be looking for as far as picking one out. THESE DO HAVE PAPERS AND ARE GOING TO COST ALOT OF MONEY. They are a fabulous animal and I have done alot of research on them and the only thing I am dreading is all the HAIR im going to encounter. If i have put up with masses of black hair I might as well balance it with a load of white while I am at it. LOL. So if anyone has any suggestions of what I should look for when picking one of these males I would be grateful to hear from you. Thanks again.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

> I totally agree about the generation thing that some other breed maybe involved but would my dog not have some other feature (apart from his height) that would suggest another breed????.


I don't see any other breed features...it was just a guess as to where the size may have come from. But if there's somone breeding pure bred bigger than standard cockers I suppose it's entirely possible they've been selecting for larger dogs over the generations and have now bred away from the standard enough to reliably produce really large pure bred cockers.

Good luck picking out your husky pup. Maybe one day you can adopt a retired racing greyhound. From what I understand, they are in dire need of rescue in Ireland. Hope to visit there next year!


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 3, 2007)

A samoyed husky? What is that?


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Type in Samoyed in Google. They are amazing dogs, alot of hard work as far as the coat heading my way but nevertheless amazing!!! By the way what breed of dog is yours he is totally amazing, so cute indeed.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think Northern Lights is familiar with samoyeds and huskies - just not samoyed huskies. 

I'm not either.

Maybe Snowshoe knows about them.


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 3, 2007)

RonE said:


> I think Northern Lights is familiar with samoyeds and huskies - just not samoyed huskies.
> 
> I'm not either.
> 
> Maybe Snowshoe knows about them.


LOL!!!!! Yes...maybe she does... 

Samoyeds are white or cream colored all purpose northern spitzes, used for hunting, sledding, and keeping people warm. They originated in Europe with the Sami people. 

Huskies originated in the Alaskan/northwestern Canadian region and were created by the Inuit people. They more closely resemble a wolf then would a Samoyed. They were created to be a faster sled dog then malamutes (who are used for heavy, long distance pulling).

The two are very seperate breeds.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> wow...my google mojo must be off. I googled queensland cocker spaniel and didn't see anything that looked promising. Oh well LOL


QueensWELL Cocker Spaniel, not QueensLAND.  

Very beautiful dog!!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> QueensWELL Cocker Spaniel, not QueensLAND.
> 
> Very beautiful dog!!


Doh!  Well, that helped! Thanks


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL, the husky thing, well they are called samoyed huskies in google etc. Never mind im not all clued up on breed names, all I know is I have never come across such a fantastic adorable breed. I picked out my little fella last night and will pick him up before Friday. It was amazing I was greeted with 5 identical pups running towards me and for some reason I got attached to one!!!!! We went into the breeders house and cause we wanted a male she brought the 3 males in and we sat and played with them for 2 hours!!!!! and the one I got attached to from the word go seemed the very laid back chappie. his brothers were play fighting and he just seemed to turn his nose up at it and walk off which I thought was cute. The other 2 males seemed to be into everything whereas my chap seemed happy just to be petted and went along at his own pace. So hopefully i have made the right choice!!!! There mother and father were the most goregous dogs i have ever seen and such goregeous temperments to go with them. Regarding the Cocker/god knows what LOL i have at the moment, a lady who seen his picture on another site is convinced there is a labrador in him, she thinks she can see a lab in his face!!!!! which would explain his size I suppose.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I think your dog has a cocker face personally. He's probably purebred, just got a little extra height...it happens. Look at it this way, my father is 6'2" tall my mother is 5'5" tall...that would dictate that their children would be between those heights...and likely quite a bit for the males. My oldest brother is 5'7", middle brother is 5'6", and I'm 5'3"... it's all about how genetics fall, so if your dog is a little taller than breed standard, it doesn't necessarily mean that it's not purebred, just means it got taller.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I think your dog is all cocker, just aller than the standard. He's not any larger than some of the cockers I've seen come into our local cocker rescue.


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Well my cocker is about 15" high and weighs 30kg, I would not mind the weight as he totally exploded when I had him nutered and he is on a special diet at the moment. But his height is roughly the same as a labrador. Maybe his photos dont really show that. Im just totally amazed that every vet has said no way is he pure, but yet again they are totally confused by his colouring and looks as everything says a cocker only his height!!!! Its becoming very frustraing I must admit and I suppose its something I will never find out for sure.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Cocker spaniel/poodle mix!!


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

starry 15, amazing you should say that cause the last vet he was at thought poodle mix when she first saw him but after spending a couple of hours with him thought bit of a collie in him. You would not be the first to say poodle mix as the hair on top of his head is like a poodle. Anyway I did google poodle mixes and was coming up with the cockapoo!!! which is nothing like my lad but I did come across this when I put in standard poodle mix with cocker and this chap is alot like my lad as far as his body. When i get my lad shaved for the summer his body is exactly this size and shape and even their heads are similar. DO YOU THINK WE HAVE FINALLY CRACKED IT GUYS!!!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

That dog looks like a fat cocker spaniel to me...or lab/cocker cross (still fat though). I guess that just goes to show, you can never really predict what crosses will/can look like.


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

I know this may seem silly - but my first thoughts were poodle and Portugese Water dog...


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

xxxlisaxxx said:


> starry 15, amazing you should say that cause the last vet he was at thought poodle mix when she first saw him but after spending a couple of hours with him thought bit of a collie in him. You would not be the first to say poodle mix as the hair on top of his head is like a poodle. Anyway I did google poodle mixes and was coming up with the cockapoo!!! which is nothing like my lad but I did come across this when I put in standard poodle mix with cocker and this chap is alot like my lad as far as his body. When i get my lad shaved for the summer his body is exactly this size and shape and even their heads are similar. DO YOU THINK WE HAVE FINALLY CRACKED IT GUYS!!!


You know, if it's that troubling to you, there are DNA tests available now that cover most of the popular breeds. I want to do it for Sandy, but wifey won't let me.


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Well tenth I am totally confused now LOL... the DNA thing sounds good but I bet it costs a fortune, It dont really bother me until I get the constant questions from people saying o my what a dog, or I have never seen one like this before, or what breed is he. Its so frustrating when you cant answer the "what breed is he". Anyway I picked up my Samoyed pup last night (8weeks old) I actually forgot what it is like to have a pup in the house, I AM TOTALLY EXHAUSTED. I crate trained my first lad with brilliant success. This time is proving to be a nightmare. My first dog would never ever soil the crate from the word go (we got him at 7 weeks). Yes i had the odd accident around the house but never in the crate. The samoyed (Max) is proving to be a right little sod!!!! Brilliant as far as no crying went in straight away and no crying whatsoever. As far as soiling, well even after walking him around every hour on the hour when we got him home yesterday, he would go outside (plenty of praise given) come straight indoors and do it again on the floor and also is constantly doing it in his crate as soon as he has come inside from being out. Can someone tell me if this is pure normal cause of his age??? I can cope with the odd mistake around the house, but to be outside all the time with him and to come back inside and do more straight away and also in his crate is driving me nuts!!! I KNOW IT WILL ALL BE WORTH IT IN A FEW WEEKS. If I could just stop the soiling in the crate in a couple of weeks time that would be fantastic. Any tips anyone. HONESTLY I AM A PURE DOG LOVER BUT AT THE MOMENT I FEEL LIKE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN EASIER TO BRING A NEWBORN HOME, IM SHATTERED FROM ALL THE CLEANING/WATCHING ETC..... LOL. Will post some photos soon he is pure adorable.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

xxxlisaxxx said:


> HONESTLY I AM A PURE DOG LOVER BUT AT THE MOMENT I FEEL LIKE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN EASIER TO BRING A NEWBORN HOME, IM SHATTERED FROM ALL THE CLEANING/WATCHING ETC..... LOL. Will post some photos soon he is pure adorable.


 I've always said, and still maintain that rasing a child (through the toddler years at least) is easier than a puppy. I have a feeling the tables will turn somewhere around the 8-9 year old mark but anyhoo. I think the ones we saw were like $65.


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

As promised I have attached a photo of my Samoyed pup Max. Had a terrible night last night as I moved him to a smaller crate as I read if a crate is too big they will soil in it. Anway he barked all night I got up every 2 hours to bring him out and each time I got up the crate was soiled in Urine. I presume he was barking as he did not like the idea of lying in it!!!! I did make sure I cleaned it everytime I got up but even tho he was brought out every 2 hours during the night his crate was still always full of urine. IS THIS NORMAL DUE TO HIS AGE. I just want to know if I am doing something wrong as I really thought they would not soil their crates. My first dog did it all of a couple of times from what I can remember and we got him when he was 7 weeks old. I AM TOTALLY KNACKERED. Any tips anyone. Dont really mind the getting up during the night, its the soiling of the crate that is worrying me and I hope this is just due to age. He is not scared of it as he goes in himself during the day for a nap.

I have posted about soiling in crate in the "dog training" thread in hope that someone might guide me. I just want to stop this before it becomes a huge problem as he gets older.


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 3, 2007)

If you think you're tired now, wait until he's 8 or 9 months old!!  

ps- when I googled samoyed husky, I got hits for samoyeds and huskies, but not a samoyed husky. 

Hopefully, you got this dog from a good breeder. Samis can have lots of health and temperment problems if not bred correctly. 

Crate training is important, but more so is getting your puppy on a schedule. He must be taken out to potty every two hours if you want him to learn to be house broken. 

Good luck
!


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, today total sucsess with the crate, he is in his crate and no mess, goes outside when i remove him from his crate every hour and half or so. Maybe its a nighttime thing, the dark etc. Will see how tonight goes. As far as a good breeder, well this was her first litter. I seen the mother and father fantastic healthy dogs, great temperments, conditions they were kept in were fantastic actually if i am honest they were spoilt. When i got my other dog groomed a week ago at the vets, it was while we were at the vet that we had seen the poster advertising them, it was also that vet who had vacinated, microchipped and overlooked the general health of these pups and when she knew we were looking at them she chatted to us for about half an hour about them and said they were a real strong, healthy litter. The breeder also was not just handing them out to anyone, if she did not like you, you were not getting one. We actually witnessed this the evening we went to have a look at them. A woman sort of held the dog out afar with her nose a bit turned up and said "I will take it" and the breeder said "no you wont". So apart from what I know, I dont really have much to go on but it all sounds pretty good to me. At the end of the day, can we all be sure we are getting 100% healthy pups when we go to a breeder, even health problems can occur years down the line even tho they were checked over by a vet when they were only weeks old. 

I did alot of research on these dogs and not once did I come up with anything to say there temperment could be strange?????????? The only downfall i got was they could be a bit stubborn, and also the amount of hair they shed. As far as agressive everybit of info i read up said they are the total opposite. In fact they state that if you are after a guard dog this DEFINATELY was not the dog as it would welcome a burgular into the home!!!!! Great with children and other dogs. So far this is proving to be correct. So far his personality is saying very well laid back. Yes I know he is young but you can tell by your gut reaction that is why I chose him out of the litter. Anyway only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...I guess the fact that you called the breed you researched like crazy by the wrong name threw me off quite a bit.  

Good luck!


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm well when i first found out about this breed the first thing i typed into google was Samoyed Husky (cause at the time I thought they were known as a husky) AND FUNNY ENOUGH IT CAME UP WITH THIS, IT WAS THE FIRST LINK TO COME UP!!!!!!!!!!


*Samoyed Husky*


A samoyed husky is a great-looking dog; they look innocent and adorable in the puppy stage. These animals are so friendly that they cannot make reliable ...

This is actually that link so go and take a look and see what you make of it. 

http://www.gotpetsonline.com/samoyed/samoyed-husky/samoyed-husky.html
__________________________________________________________


Another link which is this 
http://www.amazon.com/Plush-Sammy-Samoyed-Husky-16/dp/B000K6ZDGA 

This site actually sells soft toys and call them Samoyed Huskys. So its understandable that I called them one too as google is full of the saying "Samoyed Husky" there were many more to choose from but I presume Google is totally wrong as well.

Anyway as long as my SAMOYED ls loved & cared for very well, im sure a mishap in the breed name is excuseable!!!


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Well said I would post an update. My 9 week old puppy has turned out to be text book. He is now going through the night and has learned how to hold onto his business!!! Only 5 days of getting up during the night. Not bad. I totally recommend crate training and also, routine, routine, routine. It worked for my first and seems to have worked for second as well.


----------



## dallas (Oct 22, 2007)

Cocker obviously but it looks like portugese waterdog as well.


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey hey, no need to "yell." 

Everyone is allowed their own opinion on here. If you feel like you did things the right way, then does it matter what I think or know?

You seem to feel very strongly on the matter that you are in the right. That's fine by me. It's not my dog. 

The only one that you have to worry about now is your puppy. As I've said before, I certainly hope things work out well for you and good luck to you and the new dog. 

~North


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

xxxlisaxxx said:


> Well said I would post an update. My 9 week old puppy has turned out to be text book. He is now going through the night and has learned how to hold onto his business!!! Only 5 days of getting up during the night. Not bad. I totally recommend crate training and also, routine, routine, routine. It worked for my first and seems to have worked for second as well.


In that attachment , I see samoyed/great Pyranese(sp)


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Without a doubt PUREBRED Samoyed. Have no doubts about this one!!!!!


----------

